
Creating SVG animations with Snap.svg - ijpiantanida
https://blog.10pines.com/2017/10/31/creating-svg-animatinos-with-snap-svg/
======
softwarelimits
Difference to paperjs, please? Thank you! (short, sorry, tired...)

~~~
ijpiantanida
It looks like paperjs is based out of Canvas whereas Snap.svg out of SVGs.
This is important, because with Snap.svg you can create your illustrations
with a designer tool (i.e. Illustrator) and animate their different parts
through JS.

------
ekglimmer
Broken link methinks

~~~
ijpiantanida
The link seems to be working :/

